# Four Thieves Soap



## SubLowe (Aug 10, 2012)

Has anyone made a four thieves soap? what has worked best for you as far as fragrance mixing goes ?


----------



## lsg (Aug 11, 2012)

I have never used this mixture in hand soap, it might be a little irritation to the skin.
 I apologize to all who read the first post.  I was in a hurry and didn't double check my numbers.  Here is the recipe in measurements for the blend:
1 Tbsp. clove e.o.
1 Tbsp lemon e.o.
2 1/2 tsp. cinnamon e.o.
2 tsp. rosemary e.o.
2 tsp. eucalyptus e.o.

I would probably start with .5 to .75 oz ppo because some of these e.o.s may be a skin irritant.


----------



## SubLowe (Aug 11, 2012)

I saw a bar of it at my local health shoppe, and the owner asked me if I could make a batch of it. She got hers from someone in PA I believe. I've never seen it in soap either.

How do you make your home cleaner? If you don't mind sharing


----------



## lsg (Aug 11, 2012)

You know I am sure glad you ask about the recipe, I had to go back and change the parts as after I looked at the recipe.  I don't mind at all as I got it from the Internet so you might want to do some research.  Here it is the way I put the blend together, I use measurements instead of parts:

1 Tbsp. clove e.o
1 Tbsp lemon e.o.
2 1/2 tsp. cinnamon leaf e.o.
2 teaspons rosemary e.o.
2 tsp. eucalyptus e.o.

Directions:  Add 5 drops of blend for every oz water with a few drops liquid dish detergent to make disenfectant cleaner.


----------

